# recommendations for a New HT AVR ?



## mandtra (Aug 30, 2010)

My Onkyo 807 that's barely 18 months has crapped out for the second time , and this time its out of warranty. and i suspect the HDMI board is gone, no picture and no sound . From what I hear it's very expensive to have repaired. 

I would like some suggestions as to what to replace it with? I would like something better than what I have now , and with at least the option to buy an extended warranty. 

Budget - $ 1,000 street

current speaker setup is a 7.2


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Check out Accessories4Less. They have great deals on re-furb receivers:

http://www.accessories4less.com/

Not sure about the extended warranty, tho.

As far as brands, everyone has their favorite. Mine is Denon; I have found them to be very reliable.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I would check out Newegg, and go to your local BB that has a Magnolia Home Theater in it (Magnolia sometimes blows out last years AVR's) and look for a Yamaha Aventage, Denon, Marantz, and perhaps Onkyo. However, after what you have just experienced, I doubt that Onkyo is the way to go for you. Plenty of other choices out there so I am sure you will find something that works for you. 

I wish your Onkyo experience was different as the x09 Series forward were redesigned and run cooler, offer a totally new Industrial Design, and have been far less problematic. The TX-NR1009 is an amazing value and offers vastly superior Video Processing than your 807 and a good bit more power.
Here is a Review:http://www.hometheater.com/content/onkyo-tx-nr1009-92-channel-network-av-receiver
I would check out Ecoustics as they are a portal for tons of Professional Reviews and might give you some more ideas.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Pioneer Elite series .... you will not be dissapointed....


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

I would have to agree with what Jack previously stated. It sounds as though your Onkyo experience was not a good one. Many here have had outstanding experiences with Onkyo AVR's and are extremely happy with their purchase. If not going with Onkyo I would look towards Denon.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

JBrax said:


> I would have to agree with what Jack previously stated. It sounds as though your Onkyo experience was not a good one. Many here have had outstanding experiences with Onkyo AVR's and are extremely happy with their purchase. If not going with Onkyo I would look towards Denon.


+1 - I have personally had no issues with Onkyo (have had a 604 and now an 809), but given your recent experience, you may want to look at other options. As you have experience with Audessey, I would look at Denon and Marantz if you are looking for something that you can have up and running with little re-learning required. However, as RTS stated, the Elite series is a really good receiver as well - you would just have a learning curve with their MCACC sound calibration.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

That really is the only complaint I have with Pioneer Joe. Truth be told I think they are one of the few that match Onkyo in robust and powerful amplifiers. The MCAAC is just a pain to setup in comparison to Audyssey. If they were to adopt Audyssey as their choice in room correction they would no doubt be on my short list for future considerations.


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

Don't forget that some credit card companies (e.g. Amex) double the warranty period. It also varies depending on the provider. Check to see if yours does.


----------



## mandtra (Aug 30, 2010)

My long list of candidates:

Onkyo 1009 $ 839 shipped NEW 2 year warranty
Onkyo 809 $ 621 shipped refurb 1 year warranty
Denon 3313CI $ 978 shipped 3 year warranty
Denon 3312CI $ 700 shipped 3 year warranty
Marantz 7005 $ 1,100 2 year warranty
Marantz 6006 $ 700 2 year warranty

I have found i can add a 4 year Squaretrade warranty to any of them for $ 148.99 


My front sound stage is Infinity Classia , and surrounds and rears are RHB-616's, dual Infinity 12" subs (front and rear) Making it a 7.2 setup 99% movie watching from either Bluray or VUDU . unit being replaced is a Onkyo 807 . worked very well while it lasted. 

I have to admit , looks like to me the best deal , would be the Onkyo 1009 ?? can I please get some opinions?


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

I think you would be hard pressed beating the Onkyo.


----------



## mandtra (Aug 30, 2010)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> I would check out Newegg, and go to your local BB that has a Magnolia Home Theater in it (Magnolia sometimes blows out last years AVR's) and look for a Yamaha Aventage, Denon, Marantz, and perhaps Onkyo. However, after what you have just experienced, I doubt that Onkyo is the way to go for you. Plenty of other choices out there so I am sure you will find something that works for you.
> 
> I wish your Onkyo experience was different as the x09 Series forward were redesigned and run cooler, offer a totally new Industrial Design, and have been far less problematic. The TX-NR1009 is an amazing value and offers vastly superior Video Processing than your 807 and a good bit more power.
> ...



Well , I just pulled the trigger on a NEW Onkyo 1009 for $ 839 shipped with a two year warranty , and added a 4 year extra warranty that covers everything.(even lightning strikes) new on Amazon was cheaper than refurbished on A4L, oddly enough the 1009 was cheaper than the 809 go figure onder:


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Congrats and enjoy your new toy.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The 1009 truly did astonishingly well when Bench Tested by Home Theater Magazine. From their Review:
"Five channels driven continuously into 8-ohm loads: 
0.1% distortion at 116.5 watts 
1% distortion at 131.2 watts

Seven channels driven continuously into 8-ohm loads: 
0.1% distortion at 86.1 watts 
1% distortion at 100.6 watts

This graph shows that the TX-NR1009’s left channel, from CD input to speaker output with two channels driving 8-ohm loads, reaches 0.1 percent distortion at 145.7 watts and 1 percent distortion at 179.5 watts. Into 4 ohms, the amplifier reaches 0.1 percent distortion at 218.1 watts and 1 percent distortion at 250.4 watts."

Here is a link with pretty much every AVR on your list from there to compare:http://www.hometheater.com/category/av-receiver-reviews

Combined with the power, you also get perhaps the best Video Processing solution on an AVR with HQV Vida and Marvell Qdeo, Audyssey MultEQ XT, THX Post Processing and much more. If Apple Airplay is of huge importance, I would go with the Denon 3312. I would also add the newly released Onkyo TX-NR818 to get Audyssey MultEQ XT32 as it truly is brilliant. 
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## mandtra (Aug 30, 2010)

I just pulled the trigger on a NEW Onkyo 1009 for $ 839 shipped with a two year warranty , and added a 4 year SQUARETRADE warranty that covers everything.(even lightning strikes) new on Amazon was cheaper than refurbished on A4L


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Mike,
Congrats. I really think you are going to be quite pleased. Shoponkyo.com also offers an Extended Warranty for a total of 4 Years I believe for around $70. I do like that it is pretty much identical to the original warranty whereas some 3rd Party ones can be onerous to deal with. Regardless, an excellent decision to add more coverage and I have never heard anything negative about Squaretrade. I am just somewhat cynical of all 3rd Party Extended Warranties...
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## mandtra (Aug 30, 2010)

jj , Thanks , wow , i just looked and that extended warranty , and it is cheaper than the square trade one , maybe i can cancel it and buy the Onkyo one. $85 for a total of 4 years is great .


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
As you just placed the order, I would honestly be shocked if you could not. I had a feeling the Onkyo EW was cheaper than the Squaretrade. Better still, should your AVR have a major issue during this period, you will end up with the most current Onkyo AVR offered at the time. I went from a B-Stock TX-NR3007 to an A-Stock TX-NR3008. This was especially huge as the 3008 offers Audyssey MultEQ XT32/SubEQ HT compared to MultEQ XT on the 3007. In addition to getting almost 2 more years of Warranty.
Cheers,
J


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Congratulations on your new equipment - be sure to let us know your impressions when you get it all set up!


----------



## mandtra (Aug 30, 2010)

started new thread


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Mike,
If you get a chance, please cut and paste the URL of your new Thread for those Members who have been following your progress to more easily find your new Thread. There are many who might not even be Members who follow Threads like yours and Members who for whatever reason are reluctant to post.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

mandtra said:


> My Onkyo 807 that's barely 18 months has crapped out for the second time , and this time its out of warranty. and i suspect the HDMI board is gone, no picture and no sound . From what I hear it's very expensive to have repaired.
> 
> I would like some suggestions as to what to replace it with? I would like something better than what I have now , and with at least the option to buy an extended warranty.
> 
> ...


What else could be going on that you blow out twice? Is your power conditioned, is the grounding in your home good....


----------



## mandtra (Aug 30, 2010)

fschris said:


> What else could be going on that you blow out twice? Is your power conditioned, is the grounding in your home good....


yes , and yes a panamax 5400 and 3 ground rods . its just a bad unit


----------



## OZZIERP (Feb 19, 2012)

Why are you using 3 ground rods and if so are they all joined if not you are setting yourself up for a ground loop which causes hums and other problems.


----------



## DiscoDuck (Jan 11, 2012)

OZZIERP said:


> Why are you using 3 ground rods and if so are they all joined if not you are setting yourself up for a ground loop which causes hums and other problems.


Ground rods are required to be bonded in the service entry location (power meter box) based on the US electrical codes and then connected to the breaker panels with a properly sized conductor. Grounding electrodes can be connected in series or parallel but having multiples requires separation to be effective. Many homes have a water pipe ground as the primary and a ground rod at the meter/main location. Multiples are fine as long as they all are connected or bonded at the right place in the building.

My 2 cents on system grounding, I'm not so good on equipment grounding and loops


----------



## OZZIERP (Feb 19, 2012)

DiscoDuck said:


> Ground rods are required to be bonded in the service entry location (power meter box) based on the US electrical codes and then connected to the breaker panels with a properly sized conductor. Grounding electrodes can be connected in series or parallel but having multiples requires separation to be effective. Many homes have a water pipe ground as the primary and a ground rod at the meter/main location. Multiples are fine as long as they all are connected or bonded at the right place in the building.
> 
> My 2 cents on system grounding, I'm not so good on equipment grounding and loops


You clarified with bonding that would eliminate the possibility of a ground loop or should.


----------

